# Living sculpture.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Living statues are popular nowadays and most often they raise a smile and curiosity of passers-by. If you delve into the history of living statues, it has its roots in Latin America, where three actors have come up with a job and became the first living statues, their names Paco, Tonio and Pepe. Particularly popular were living sculptures in the 1970s - 80s in the central streets of Barcelona, ​​and later in the cities of Germany, France, etc.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the most difficult entertaining jobs. Imaging yourself with paint all over your body and no movement at all performing under the hot sun during the summer months.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah, living sculptures... very common in the La Boca neigborhood of Buenos Aires. I still remeber the first time I saw them, I was completely amazed :lol:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Many times I have seen in various cities of the living sculpture. It is not everyone can, and this is true of creative people who have a very hard job.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Madrid.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In Vancouver


IMG_9415 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_9422 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Barcelona.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

.Рамбла. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Ukrainian girl.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

courtesy from HKG



HKG said:


>


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Живые скульптуры.Рамбла. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The festival of living statues. Crimea.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ She is pretty!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ardues said:


> Живые скульптуры.Рамбла. by ardues2013, on Flickr


What trick they use?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ She is pretty!


Ukrainian girl BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> What trick they use?


only they know this is their know-how.


----------



## Red Robert2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Living sculpture. Venice.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Barcelona.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Red Robert2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Riga.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Rambla, Barcelona.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Buenos Aires.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Barcelona.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Greetings from Madrid.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ invisible chair?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Berlin.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------

